# Lisbon becomes cheaper



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Lisbon becomes cheaper?

Have you noticed this?

Lisbon becomes cheaper - The Portugal News

And I saw this - Portugal, Lisbon - cost of living

How do you feel about that?

I'm expecting to move to Lisbon at the end of August.

Thanks,

Michael


----------

